# Cube or Trek?



## jonnysnorocket (20 Oct 2012)

Having spent the last few weeks looking into buying my first full sus mtb, i have narrowed it down to two bikes;
Cube AMS 130 race 2013
Trek ex 6 2013
the cube would appear to be better value, with respect to forks, xt, etc etc.
but i am being reliably ??, informed that the trek offers a far superior suspension platform. and of course the option to upgrade forks, drive train etc etc at a later date, should i so wish.
Any experience, views, on either bike gratefully recieved.
cheers, John


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2012)

As a general rule, Trek, if only for the potential if less grief in the event of a warranty claim. 

In terms of priority it should go frame, forks, wheels, componentry and finishing kit in that order. I'd rather have a frame with spot in geometry, lightweight and a good finish but with mediocre forks and Deore gears than a crap frame with XTR dripping off it.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (23 Oct 2012)

I'm not disagreeing with Drago as above - but Cube DO make very good and highly rated bicycles at competitive prices, so I would not dismiss them out of hand.
My Cube Attention was superb value for money. I am not sure why Drago feels that the Trek warranty would be any better than Cubes?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (23 Oct 2012)

I would take the Cube


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2012)

mrandmrspoves said:


> My Cube Attention was superb value for money. I am not sure why Drago feels that the Trek warranty would be any better than Cubes?


Nothing especially against Cube, but Giant, Spesh and Trek are the three biggest quality manufacturers in the World. in my experience running a fleet of cycles at work, and being plum lucky to get a lot of bikes to test from the big 3, the aftercare and warranty support is usually better. 

Usually.

Confined solely to paper the trek has the edge by virtue of it being exactly the same frame used by the far more expensive bikes up the EX range, so is potentially a better frame and a more worthy platform to upgrade. I'd rather have a top flight frame with Deore on it, than an average one with XT. 

As regards these 2, without riding them there's no way to make an informed decision about which performs better. To make a decision without riding them is foolish.


----------



## jonnysnorocket (27 Oct 2012)

Had my mind made up for me Thursday, when i picked up a 2012 cube ams 130 pro, with a good £400 knocked off , rode both bikes, and for me, I found the cube to be the better bike !! The Trek felt a little too laid back for me, subjective i admit.Took it out again today just round the local fields, a few up & downers, and I'm still wearing a stupid grin! 
Can't wait for next weekend and a trip upto Bakewell for a decent ride.
Thanks for your views and opinions


----------



## CopperCyclist (27 Oct 2012)

Bit late I know, but I can quote from experience that Treks customer service when it comes to warranty claims is awesome. I'd personally get a Trek because it was so good they deserve the plug!

That said, I've never had cause to test Cube's, and they do give you a hell of a lot of bike for your money!


----------



## Peteaud (27 Oct 2012)

Trek

Only as i have 2 of them and both have been spot on sweet


----------



## jonnysnorocket (3 Nov 2012)

Well, been out on my first "proper" outing on the cube...bit of a figure of 8 round Bakewell. Still grinning . The bike just inspired confidence in me, eats up rooty, rocky stuff,rolls well on tarmac, found the slog upto longstone edge relatively 'bob' free....perfect weather, perfect scenery,really enjoyed the ride, one of those rides that reminds me why i love biking


----------



## mrandmrspoves (3 Nov 2012)

Glad you're happy with your purchase. I must agree my old Cube just felt like it could eat the miles.


----------

